# Mystery beep on Maxima Platinum



## lucidedios (4 mo ago)

Our 2022 Maxima Platinum has started an unusual beep. It beeps once every so often while it is parked in the garage. No obvious reason. We even took it to the dealer and they ran a diagnostic test on it and it came back that nothing is wrong. Does anybody have an idea of what might be causing this and how we can solve it?


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

Did a smart key get lost inside? Or is it hanging on a hook too close to the car maybe? Had one customer that had to keep their key minimum distance away or it beeped at them all the time, had something to do with their garage wall I think because the only place it did this was in their garage. Moved key to the other side of the house and it would stop beeping, lol.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Oldcivicjoe said:


> Did a smart key get lost inside? Or is it hanging on a hook too close to the car maybe?


Easy to diagnose or eliminate. Climb in with no key and see if it starts.


----------



## lucidedios (4 mo ago)

Tried moving key fobs will let you know. Weird thing is we've had the car since April and it only started doing this.
I even restored to factory settings


Oldcivicjoe said:


> Did a smart key get lost inside? Or is it hanging on a hook too close to the car maybe? Had one customer that had to keep their key minimum distance away or it beeped at them all the time, had something to do with their garage wall I think because the only place it did this was in their garage. Moved key to the other side of the house and it would stop beeping, lol.


----------



## lucidedios (4 mo ago)

lucidedios said:


> Tried moving key fobs will let you know. Weird thing is we've had the car since April and it only started doing this.
> I even restored to factory settings





VStar650CL said:


> Easy to diagnose or eliminate. Climb in with no key and see if it starts.


 Nope… won’t start without key on me.. still beeps. Seems to happen when I walk by driver’s side.


----------



## lucidedios (4 mo ago)

lucidedios said:


> Tried moving key fobs will let you know. Weird thing is we've had the car since April and it only started doing this.
> I even restored to factory settings


Nope didn’t stop it


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Does the door request button in the driver's handle work normally? It may be stuck pressed and the car is beeping whenever a key comes in range of the antenna in the handle. It's also possible the request button is open-circuit and RF noise is triggering a signal when the BCM communicates with a fob. Either way, I'd suspect something wrong in the door handle or associated wiring.


----------

